# Does anyone have the Blackmagic Design 4K "Pocket" Cinema Camera? Thoughts?



## cayenne (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a 5D3 since they came out. It was my first DSLR and I bought it primarily back then as a video camera.<P>
Since then I've also become a big stills fan.

I'm waiting on the 5Dx replacement in the RF ....2 cards, etc.

However, in the meantime, I've been toying with buying into the BMD new 4K Pocket camera. I really trust the knowledge and advice folks here in the forum have, and wondering if anyone out there has this new camera?

If so, could you give your thoughts on it? Strengths? Weaknesses? 

I'm thinking of getting one, and a speed booster to use my EF Canon glass on it....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone? Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## cayenne (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone at all?


----------

